# Faltaktion zum Weltkrebstag 2020 (4. bis 10. Februar) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Januar 2020)

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr euch melden müsst, wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel zur Corsair-Faltwoche zum Weltkrebstag mitmachen wollt. Ihr könnt einen von vier Preisen gewinnen:

Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 2× 8 GiByte DDR4-3600:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair RM550x (2018):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair Icue H100i RGB Pro XT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair A500:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Optional: Gebt an, über welchen der vier Preise ihr euch besonders freuen würdet. Dann versuche ich, die Preise unter den vier ausgelosten Gewinner so zu verteilen, dass möglichst viele ihren Wunschpreis erhalten. Ihr erhaltet dadurch aber keinen Anspruch auf einen bestimmten Preis!*

Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
- Verlinkt euer Nutzerprofil von folding.extremeoverclocking.com. Wir nutzen die dortige Statistik (inkl. 7 Stunden Zeitverschiebung) für die Auswertung.
- Mehr müsst ihr hier im Thread nicht tun, führt der Übersichtlichkeit       zuliebe bitte daher hier auch keine Diskussion! Hinterlasst Feedback     zur  Aktion  bitte nur im Kommentarthread zur Gewinnspiel-News.
- Stellt in der Faltwoche mindestens eine Rechenleistung von 325.000       Punkten zur Verfügung, um euch für die Verlosung der vier Preise zu    qualifizieren.
- Sammelt mehr Punkte, um eure Gewinnchance zu erhöhen. Jeder Punkt    entspricht einem Los, mit z. B. 650.000 Punkten habt ihr also doppelt so    viele Lose und damit eine doppelt so hohe Gewinnchance als mit  325.000   Punkten.
- Beachtet die Teilnahmebedingungen im eingangs verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## Jeretxxo (27. Januar 2020)

Wieder klasse Aktion, danke an die Organisation und den Sponsor.

Ich nehme wieder teil: jeret - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Auf eine fröhliche, rekordträchtige und hoffentlich defektlose Faltwoche.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Januar 2020)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=420877


----------



## Hasestab (27. Januar 2020)

Hasestab - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## knightmare80 (27. Januar 2020)

Knightmare80 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin auch wieder mit dabei


----------



## jerol (27. Januar 2020)

Werde auch wieder mitmachen! 
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=832801


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2020)

Super Aktion von euch und Corsair.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hodini (27. Januar 2020)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=372870

dabei


----------



## mattinator (27. Januar 2020)

Bringen wir die Wissenschaft voran. Vielleicht gibt es ja bald mal Fortschritte, mit denen schwer kranken Menschen besser geholfen werden kann.
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=371390


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2020)

Aber natürlich bin ich dabei 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=322353


----------



## ovicula (27. Januar 2020)

Me too 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=835529


----------



## Ramonx56 (27. Januar 2020)

Melde mich zum Dienst!
Bin natürlich wieder mit dabei.

Ramonx56 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## _LS_ (27. Januar 2020)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=729806

Mal sehen ob's wieder neue Rekorde gibt

Edit:
Ich hatte übersehen, dass man seinen Lieblingsgewinn angeben kann.
Was ich am meisten gebrauchen könnte wäre einer der beiden Kühler.


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. Januar 2020)

dabei

foldinghomealone - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hitch81 (27. Januar 2020)

Bin natürlich auch dabei

Hitch81 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Schussmann (27. Januar 2020)

läuft schon warm^^

schussmann - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Januar 2020)

Ich bin dabei
picar81_4711 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ogami (27. Januar 2020)

gern

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=713604


----------



## Spudd (27. Januar 2020)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=758829


----------



## NBLamberg (27. Januar 2020)

Ich bin auch dabei und würde mich über den RAM freuen

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=838942


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Januar 2020)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=687983


----------



## dergunia (28. Januar 2020)

dergunia - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Falten bis der Arzt kommt (und endliche eine Lösung hat) !!! Bin dabei.

Cheers und Glück auf,
dergunia aka Chris


----------



## Rezam (28. Januar 2020)

Schauen wir Mal wieviel Punkte es werden. Aber ich melde mich vorsichtshalber an 

Rezam - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## bastian123f (28. Januar 2020)

bastian123f - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Dieses mal wieder dabei. Im Herbst hat es ja leider nicht geklappt 

Vielleicht kommt meine GTX1070 bis dahin noch an


----------



## Murenius (28. Januar 2020)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei. 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=725476


----------



## jumperm (28. Januar 2020)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=725995
wie immer mit am Start


----------



## heamer_GER (28. Januar 2020)

heamer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DOcean (28. Januar 2020)

dabei: DOcean - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

die AiO wäre cool


----------



## c00LsPoT (28. Januar 2020)

c00LsPoT - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin dabei.


----------



## Casey-KC (28. Januar 2020)

Der Post auf PCGH, hat mich doch mal wieder dran erinnert, das da was auf meinen Geräten im Hintergrund laufen sollte... und es gilt wie immer, dabei sein ist alles und eine gute Tat wird stets belohnt.
Linuxus1989 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Diesmal besonders gut: Ich kann endlich mal meine Rechnertemps testen ^^

EDIT: Gewinn ist egal was


----------



## _Taurec_ (28. Januar 2020)

Bin auch wieder dabei.

Taurec0815 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mirage_DU (28. Januar 2020)

Sollte das Falten mit Navi nun funktionieren (muss ich noch ausprobieren) bin ich diesmal auch wieder dabei.

Mirage_DU - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## bastian123f (28. Januar 2020)

Mirage_DU schrieb:


> Sollte das Falten mit Navi nun funktionieren (muss ich noch ausprobieren) bin ich diesmal auch wieder dabei.
> 
> Mirage_DU - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



client-type auf advanced setzen, dann holt sich die Navi eine 22er WU. Keine Probleme soweit und die PPD liegen bei etwa 800k bis 900k

Mehr dazu in der Rumpelkammer Seite 4336
Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II


----------



## tom0047 (28. Januar 2020)

tom0047 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Tsch4rly (28. Januar 2020)

Tsch4rly - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Farrell-de (28. Januar 2020)

Bin auch dabei... Farrell-de - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. Januar 2020)

Hawky1980 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. Januar 2020)

Guru4GPU - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Meine RX 5700 XT ist dabei, ob sie will oder nicht


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Januar 2020)

FlyingPC - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin dabei. Falls ich gewinnen sollte, wovon ich jetzt mal nicht ausgehe, würde ich am Liebsten den RAM nehmen.


----------



## Nono15 (28. Januar 2020)

klare sache, es wir fleißig mitgefaltet 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=712629


----------



## kampfschaaaf (28. Januar 2020)

Dieses Mal aber nicht mit 4-5Mio ppd - das bekomme ich dieses Mal nicht hin! Dennoch:

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=380451


----------



## EaStBaYtiGeR (28. Januar 2020)

Na klaro werde ich auch wieder pünktlich mit dabei sein 

EaStBaYtiGeR - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## LordRevan (28. Januar 2020)

Bin selbstverständlich auch gerne dabei! 

LordRevan - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ursmii (28. Januar 2020)

ja klar bin ich dabei  ...


----------



## TX112 (28. Januar 2020)

TX112 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats auf ein neues, das eure CPU/GPU Qualmen mögen 

Ich nehme gerne ; Corsair Icue H100i RGB Pro XT

Viel Glück euch allen


----------



## TEAM_70335 (29. Januar 2020)

bin dabei, hier der Link:RuneDRS666 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## alextest (29. Januar 2020)

alextest - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Julius_Senegal (29. Januar 2020)

Bin dabei, aber wie verlinke ich mein Profil (s. o.)?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. Januar 2020)

Bin natürlich auch dabei: HansMartin1975 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. Januar 2020)

Julius_Senegal schrieb:


> Bin dabei, aber wie verlinke ich mein Profil (s. o.)?



Hallo Julius, willkommen im Team !

Folge bitte diesen Anweisungen: [HowTo] - Anleitung Einrichtung FAH Client 7.4.4

und melde Dich (bei Problemen) in der Rumpelkammer: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...folding-home-thread-ii-4339.html#post10186561

PS: Hier Dein Link: Julius_Senegal - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DomeBMX90 (29. Januar 2020)

Bin auch wieder dabei - mit oder ohne Gewinnspiel !
DomeBMX90 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## trucker1963 (29. Januar 2020)

Bin dabei 

trucker1963 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (29. Januar 2020)

Dabei!
therealjeanpuetz - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Die AiO würde ich doch glatt mal ausprobieren wollen!


----------



## PAUI (30. Januar 2020)

bin auch dabei
PAUI - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## OutOfNothing (30. Januar 2020)

Bin dabei
OutOfNothing - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## TheNewNow (30. Januar 2020)

Bin wieder dabei.
Now - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Am meisten würde ich mich über die AIO freuen.


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2020)

… bin dabei … brooker - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## voodoman (31. Januar 2020)

voodoman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Z28 (31. Januar 2020)

bin dabei:
Z28 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
tolle Aktion!


----------



## rhalin (31. Januar 2020)

Ich mache auch mit 

Raeuber - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Sollte ich gewinnen wäre mir der RAM am liebsten, brauche einen neuen Unterbau


----------



## Octopoth (31. Januar 2020)

Octopoth - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Januar 2020)

Ach, ich mach' doch mal mit.
Hat was von "Wir-Gefühl" hier. 

Ganz frisch am falten. 

ChrisMK72 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

So 'ne Wakü könnt' ich mal ausprobieren. 
Hatte noch nie eine.


----------



## Cyberbot5548 (31. Januar 2020)

Super aktion - Bin dabei 

Cyberbot - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Würde mich über den Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 2× 8 GiByte DDR4-3600  freuen 

( Mein alter ryzen 1700x + die 580er ist nun Falt HW geworden  alles @ Wakue und mit nur einem 280er... leiser ist das dann nicht mehr aber Temperaturmäßig echt OK )


----------



## Swatch (31. Januar 2020)

Swatch - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin dabei


----------



## max310kc (31. Januar 2020)

Profil


----------



## Pommesgabel (1. Februar 2020)

Bin auch wie immer am Start.

Fröhliches Falten euch allen!

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=740044


----------



## BuzzKillington (1. Februar 2020)

Ich bin dabei, würde mich auf den RAM freuen 
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=695758


----------



## F4M (1. Februar 2020)

Komme auch dazu , mal sehen was geht!

drewes.matthias - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ceVoIX (1. Februar 2020)

Bin auch dabei, seit 2008 hat sich doch ein wenig was geändert am Folding Client 
ceVoIX - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Holdie (1. Februar 2020)

Bin wie immer dabei.
FoPaSa-70335 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

RAM oder Netzteil wären schön


----------



## kuttna (1. Februar 2020)

Mu((3L - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

auch wieder dabei


----------



## MacDidi (1. Februar 2020)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=MacDidi&am&t=70335

Reicht das so oder ....?


----------



## 7Michael7 (1. Februar 2020)

bin dabei

7Michael7 -  User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## sentinel1 (1. Februar 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Dieses Mal aber nicht mit 4-5Mio ppd ....



Bei Interesse für meine RTX  2080: MSI AB Profil 1 nutzen - Lüfterdrehzahl egal, PT 100, TT 83° C ( max 84 - 85 °C autoadjust)

[Wer schneller faltet; ist eher gesund !]


----------



## kampfschaaaf (2. Februar 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Bei Interesse für meine RTX  2080: MSI AB Profil 1 nutzen - Lüfterdrehzahl egal, PT 100, TT 83° C ( max 84 - 85 °C autoadjust)
> 
> [Wer schneller faltet; ist eher gesund !]



Ja, laß rüberwachsen. Hab Dir PN geschrieben. Hab extra eine gebrauchte RTX2070 besorgt, damit meine VII nicht so alleine ist.

OT - hier simma falsch - in die RK müssema verschoben werden....


----------



## nookie87 (2. Februar 2020)

nookie87 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

würde den RAM oder die Wakü nehmen


----------



## H31180Y (2. Februar 2020)

Hi, bin auch wieder dabei!

H31180Y - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Der RAM oder die Wakü wäre ein Traum!

Frohes Falten!


----------



## ADGMike (2. Februar 2020)

dabei =ADG=Mike_GERMANY - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Gadteman (2. Februar 2020)

Ich werfe auch mal etwas Rechenzeit in die Wagschale:

Gadteman User Summary

Falls die Punkte überhaupt zusammenkommen sollten, wäre die KoWaKü ganz nett.
Frohes falten.


----------



## sTalk3er (2. Februar 2020)

Und los!

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=817429


----------



## Dave2525 (2. Februar 2020)

Mache auch schon mit, aber mein Profil ist net da .... dauert das etwas, bis man da auftaucht?


----------



## NBLamberg (2. Februar 2020)

Alle 3 Stunden aktualisiert sich die Statistik, daher müsstest Du Dich heute noch in der Liste finden, wenn eine Work Unit vorher fertig wurde.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (2. Februar 2020)

Hier, ich auch!

eiernacken1983 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Dave2525 (2. Februar 2020)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Alle 3 Stunden aktualisiert sich die Statistik, daher müsstest Du Dich heute noch in der Liste finden, wenn eine Work Unit vorher fertig wurde.



okay, dann schaue ich mal in 26 min nochmal


----------



## NinProf (2. Februar 2020)

NinProf - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Dave2525 (3. Februar 2020)

nun drin: 

Dave2525 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ray-Roth (3. Februar 2020)

Bin dabei! 
Auf eine Erfolgreiche Woche!

Ray_Htor_2991 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. Februar 2020)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei 

cann0nf0dder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## NatokWa (3. Februar 2020)

Wie immer dabei , Rechner läuft schon warm *g* 

NatokWa - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## JayTea (3. Februar 2020)

PCGH JayTea - User Summary 
Gerne den RAM.

Dieses Mal allerdings nur mit i7 6700K @4,5GHz, 8 Threads. Irgendwas zwischen 80 und 100 K PPD bei 120 W ...


----------



## XeroHero (3. Februar 2020)

Ich bin auch wieder am start: 

x3roh3ro - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## _Snaker_ (3. Februar 2020)

natürlich wieder dabei 
Snaker - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Smagjus (3. Februar 2020)

smagjus - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## J4ckH19h (3. Februar 2020)

Auf gehts Falter!

J4ckH19h - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ArchAngel2402 (3. Februar 2020)

Bin natürlich auch wieder mit von der Partie 

Blyatman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## FreiZeitGeipel (3. Februar 2020)

FreiZeitGeipel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Weiß noch nicht wie viel ich beisteuern kann, aber etwas ist besser als nichts.

i7-7700k / GTX 1070 Ti


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Februar 2020)

geht los!

TetsukaKeiji - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DrDave (3. Februar 2020)

DrDave - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Gerne was mit RGB


----------



## Navity (3. Februar 2020)

Ich bin dabei! Navity - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2020)

Maschine läuft
Olstyle - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Freuen würde ich mich über den RAM als Kickstarter für die diesjährige Aufrüstaktion.


----------



## blacksurgeon (3. Februar 2020)

Bin ebenso wieder dabei!
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=832905


----------



## Mr.Knister (4. Februar 2020)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=670980

Über einen von den Kühlern würde ich mich besonders freuen. Da könnte ich was nettes mit anstellen


----------



## Thornscape (4. Februar 2020)

Thornscape - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Das Netzteil wäre am interessantesten


----------



## Cocoatea (4. Februar 2020)

Bin dabei!

Cocoatea - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## sir_ole (4. Februar 2020)

sir_ole - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## hornhautman (4. Februar 2020)

Ronny - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Arusin (4. Februar 2020)

Arusin - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

ich bin ebenfalls dabei


----------



## Franky1971 (4. Februar 2020)

bin dabei 
Gruß Franky 

Franky1971 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (4. Februar 2020)

Sehr lange habe ich gebraucht, um zu verstehen wie hier alles funktioniert und wie man sich diesen blöden "extreme.overklocking.com" Account macht ... aber ich habe es geschafft ..... 

Buffalo-Phil - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Yren (4. Februar 2020)

nach sehr langer folding abstinenz auch mal wieder dabei,

Yren - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Arbeitsspeicher und Netzteil würden sich bei mir am ehesten heimisch fühlen


----------



## alphaxt84 (4. Februar 2020)

Bin dabei 
Alphaxt84 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Easyriderer (4. Februar 2020)

Bin am Start!
Easyriderer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rallyesport (4. Februar 2020)

Rallyesport - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Auf ein neues im Kampf gegen Krebs!


----------



## V1p3R0105 (4. Februar 2020)

So habe es nun auch wieder geschafft!

V1p3R0105 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## benjasso (4. Februar 2020)

Dann geb ich mal mein Bestes und mache auch mit

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=272417


----------



## Doleo (4. Februar 2020)

Bin ebenfalls wieder (wenn auch verspätet und nicht so häufig wie sonst) am Start. Egal, jede Rechensekunde zählt! 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=750257

Persönlich steht bei mir das Netzteil klar auf Nr1. Danach der RAM.

LG an alle und viel Erfolg!

-Doleo


----------



## XeloGTX (4. Februar 2020)

Ich klinke mich auch wieder mit ein. Leider konnte ich letztes Jahr nicht mitmachen, da ich da irgendwie flach lag.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=750228

So kann ich hoffentlich meine Hardware mal für einen guten Zweck ausnutzen. Und natürlich auch ein großes Dankeschön an Corsair.


----------



## AdelskroneExport (4. Februar 2020)

Ich mach auch wieder mit.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=740013


----------



## Tanoths (4. Februar 2020)

Eingerichtet und nun auch dabei!

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=839450


----------



## sug4r (4. Februar 2020)

Bin dabei: 


sug4r - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ARatte (4. Februar 2020)

Mal sehen ob ich was bewegen kann. 
ARatte - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Maexen (4. Februar 2020)

Melde mich zur Stelle, System läuft bereits! Für die Forschung, möge es nur einer Person gesundheitlich helfen, so hat es es sich schon gelohnt. 

 Maexen 

Mein System würde sich besonders über den RAM freuen, der bisherige ist zwar auch schon von Corsair, leuchtet aber nicht und ist natürlich langsamer. ^^


----------



## cubanrice987 (4. Februar 2020)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=696449


----------



## cyril15 (4. Februar 2020)

Dabei! 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=832945


----------



## Rick (5. Februar 2020)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=mew151&t=70335


----------



## Scubaman (5. Februar 2020)

Scubaman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## mdeu (5. Februar 2020)

happy folding 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=839554


----------



## PPTide (5. Februar 2020)

Ich würde mich dann auch gerne anmelden. PPTide - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats Cooles Projekt!!!


----------



## theFSU (5. Februar 2020)

Auch wieder gern dabei 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=759139


----------



## raFINNiert (5. Februar 2020)

Alle Systeme in Betrieb. Bin natürlich wieder dabei. Und direkt ein neuer Rekord am 1. Tag! Bin gespannt wohin ihr / wir die neue Messlatte legen werden.
raFINNiert - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## philip-j-fry (5. Februar 2020)

philip.j.fry - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Gremlin88 (5. Februar 2020)

Bin auch wieder dabei! 
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=750474


----------



## manuelaerdmann (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo hier mein Registration zum Gewinnspiel.

'https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/ManuelaErdmann'

ManuelaErdmann - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Gadteman (6. Februar 2020)

manuelaerdmann schrieb:


> Hallo hier mein Registration zum Gewinnspiel.
> 
> 'https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/ManuelaErdmann'



Psst, wenn die Teilnahme gewertet werden soll, nach Teilnahmebedingung 2.4 muss die statistik wegen der Punkteverfolgbarkeit aus einem Profil von News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats sein...


----------



## Julius_Senegal (6. Februar 2020)

So, endlich bin ich aufgeführt: 

Julius_Senegal - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## darknitro (6. Februar 2020)

Bin auch dabei.
DarkNitro - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## SirDumbledore (6. Februar 2020)

Bin dabei
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=817462


----------



## Computer_Freak (6. Februar 2020)

Bin auch wieder dabei.
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=818703


----------



## Belax (6. Februar 2020)

Belax - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin auch dabei.
Frohes falten


----------



## Freyn (6. Februar 2020)

Ich bin natürlich auch wieder mit dabei.
Mal sehen, was die 5700XT so kann.
Freyn - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Kitty26 (7. Februar 2020)

Ich gehe noch auf mindestens 1+ Million Punkte. 
Sandrakitty - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MOE_ses (7. Februar 2020)

Moin moin,
hab's fast verpennt aber seit Gestern heizt die Kiste... 

MOE_ses - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Shadow86 (7. Februar 2020)

Hallo 

Bin neu im Team  und möchte mich auch daran beteiligen. 

Shadow86 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## struppi11 (7. Februar 2020)

Ich würde mich am meisten über den RAM freuen.

struppi11 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## elmobank (7. Februar 2020)

Irgendwie ist die Aktion etwas an mir vorbei gegangen - habe jetzt trotzdem den Entschluss gefasst mich dem Ganzen
an zu schließen

elmobank - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## einjojo (7. Februar 2020)

einJojo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

bisschen spät aber noch mit dabei


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2020)

DerSitzRiese - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## INU.ID (8. Februar 2020)

INU.ID - User Summary - Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## -------- (8. Februar 2020)

Etwas spät dran, aber ich bin auch dabei 
Laurenz - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## GWDelta1 (8. Februar 2020)

GWDelta1 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Im Falle des Falles, dass ich auch mal irgendetwas gewinnen sollte, *würde* ich *mich* auch *über einen der beiden Kühler freuen*, hab noch den Stock von AMD drauf, musste da sparen^^

 Der Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 2× 8 GiByte DDR4-3600, wäre natürlich auch nett


----------



## Don Dogma (8. Februar 2020)

DonDogma - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Ich probier es auch mal


----------



## smcje (8. Februar 2020)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=839692


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2020)

Bin wie immer dabei:
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=725960


----------



## Cpt_Wladdek (8. Februar 2020)

Moin, bin Neueinsteiger 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=839596


----------



## Christoph1717 (9. Februar 2020)

gerne wieder dabei 
PCGH_Team_christoph1717 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## GT200b (9. Februar 2020)

Das Falten war mir ein Vergnügen und hat schön mein Wohnzimmer+Küche aufgewärmt 

1. Falter->Ryzen 3700X+GTX 1080ti
2. Falter->Ryzen 1700X+GTX 285(leider nicht mehr unterstützt)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=736631


----------



## Bombermann32 (9. Februar 2020)

Ich möchte mich dieser Jahr auch beteiligen.

Christian - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Und wenn es dazu kommen sollte, dass ich als Gewinner ausgewählt werden, würde ich mich sehr über eine Wasserkühlung freuen.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Februar 2020)

Ich mache auch wieder mit

Pu244 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Das Netzteil wäre echt nett, für den Fall der Fälle, falls ich gezogen werde..


----------



## blaubär (10. Februar 2020)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=377017

Viel Spaß beim Endspurt!


----------



## Wowbagger (10. Februar 2020)

Wowbagger - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Ich würde mich über den RAM oder das Netzteil freuen.


----------



## Speedbone (10. Februar 2020)

Folding@home stats report
Speedbones - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Luke91 (11. Februar 2020)

Luke_th - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Februar 2020)

Zum Glück habe ich heute noch nicht die Auswertung gemacht.  Die Deadline für's Eintragen ist nämlich schon vorbei und ich kann nur Accounts in den Lostopf nehmen, die sich in diesem Thread angemeldet haben.


----------



## Pommesgabel (17. Februar 2020)

Wann/ Wo werden eigentlich die Gewinner bekannt gegeben, oder habe ich das verpasst?


----------



## heamer_GER (18. Februar 2020)

Pommesgabel schrieb:


> Wann/ Wo werden eigentlich die Gewinner bekannt gegeben, oder habe ich das verpasst?



Falls du es noch nicht rausgefunden hast, als Update im Beitrag
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Fold...r-Faltwoche-Weltkrebstag-Gewinnspiel-1342061/


----------

